# My Sergal, or, How I Wasted a Few Hours.



## Symlus (Jun 26, 2013)

That's right, I'm actually writing about my (not-so) fabled character. 


Name: Levi
Race: Southern Sergal
Sex: Male
Height: 6'0" (or 1.6 Meters, if you're into that kind of things.)
Weight: Unknown
Likes: Food, sleep, video games, Biking around town. 
Dislikes: Sprinting, having to wait, being late, Pop Music.
Job: Unknown.


Bio: Hailing from the Gold Ring, Levi wasn't very well known, but those who did know him found him to be a trustworthy friend and ally. Levi wasn't the fastest, nor the strongest, however, he was very intelligent, and practiced fighting with the spear and sword each and every day. Of remarkable note is the fact that Levi had a incredibly high pain threshold, not noticing small lacerations until they've been healed for a long time. After practicing and sparring for a few hours, Levi would go and lay out in the sun, and relax for couple of hours. Then in the evening, he would go out and help out around town, doing small errands for meager pay. He never complains about the work, and he executes the job deftly. Although he prefers to avoid combat, he will lend his sword and spear to help people. 


His past remains much of a mystery, although one thing is certain- Levi was a bastard child. His father left long before he was born, walking out of his mother's life. Levi has a single goal- to find his father. What Levi will do is unknown.


----------



## Icky (Jun 26, 2013)

You forgot eating people :v

Levi's a pretty good name already.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 26, 2013)

So now I know my rival sergal.
Levi is a good name.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 26, 2013)

Icky said:


> You forgot eating people :v
> 
> Levi's a pretty good name already.


Oh, hush. 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So now I know my rival sergal.
> Levi is a good name.


Rival? I'd rather we be opportunistic allies.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Oh, hush.
> 
> 
> Rival? I'd rather we be opportunistic allies.


There can be only one!
But however there can also be only one alliance, the phrase _there can be only one_ does not specify what.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> There can be only one!
> But however there can also be only one alliance, the phrase _there can be only one_ does not specify what.


We aren't Highlanders. Besides, I know that I cannot kill Rain by myself.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

There's pop music on sergal planet? :V


----------



## Taralack (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> There's pop music on sergal planet? :V



I almost want to make this my new sig quote.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> There's pop music on sergal planet? :V



If the North Koreans can make their own pop music, then so can sergals!


----------



## Symlus (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> There's pop music on sergal planet? :V


There is now.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 27, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> If the North Koreans can make their own pop music, then so can sergals!



This is all I can think of


----------



## Aetius (Jun 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> There is now.


Edumacate me on the hottest trends of Sergal Pop, newly promoted Sergal Minister of culture! 




Toraneko said:


> This is all I can think of



Isn't Copyright Infringement fun?! :v


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Tru enuff.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 27, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Edumacate me on the hottest trends of Sergal Pop, newly promoted Sergal Minister of culture!


It sounds like someone is shitting into the Microphone, and suddenly your ears are blasted by more and more shit. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Aetius (Jun 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> It sounds like someone is shitting into the Microphone, and suddenly your ears are blasted by more and more shit. Where's the fun in that?



That sounds almost as horrific as nickleback.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 27, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> That sounds almost as horrific as nickleback.


What is this "Nickelback" you speak of? Actually, you know what? I don't care, I resign from my position as music minister.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

So sergals....
prehensile clitoral hoods.

Explain them to me Levi.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> So sergals....
> prehensile clitoral hoods.
> 
> Explain them to me Levi.


Dick massagers, but during sex.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> What is this "Nickelback" you speak of? Actually, you know what? I don't care, I resign from my position as music minister.



A very heathen "band" that is ought to be avoided.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 27, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> A very heathen "band" that is ought to be avoided.


I'll avoid it.


----------



## Tyranny (Jun 27, 2013)

I always figured that the prehensile clit hoods were for holding onto the males dick weither he wanted to bang her or not. Oh and it's called Birousu, the planet.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 27, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> I always figured that the prehensile clit hoods were for holding onto the males dick weither he wanted to bang her or not. Oh and it's called Birousu, the planet.


Vilous. You read the stories in Japanese?


----------



## Tyranny (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh god I feel so dumb, I thought vilous was the name of the continent and the planet was named birousu.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 27, 2013)

It's ok bud, we all make mistakes.


----------



## Riho (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not sure, is the Gold Ring an actual place that I'm unaware of, a "sergal planet", or what?
And for some reason I'm thinking that sergals have discovered space travel. How else did they travel to Earth to scare the crap out of the fuzzies that lived there?
I think you should explain what that all means.

Otherwise, I like that you put in a life motivation, and finding your father is always a good motivation. But what is Levi going to do when he finds him? Kill 'im? Hug 'im?

Oh, right, and here's the classic Riho inanity post: DURR DO THEY HAVE PENISES?


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2013)

I love your avatar to bits, and that's probably how I'll imagine Levi for a while after this. With a spear in hand, too. I forgot you guys were a violent race.

ED: Discussion of sergal mating details pleases me. continue.


----------



## Riho (Jun 28, 2013)

SIX said:


> I love your avatar to bits, and that's probably how I'll imagine Levi for a while after this. With a spear in hand, too. I forgot you guys were a violent race.
> 
> ED: Discussion of sergal mating details pleases me. continue.


When a mommy sergal and a daddy sergal love eachother very much, the daddy sergal takes the mommy sergal from behind.
Are you fucking happy now, broski? :V


----------



## Symlus (Jun 29, 2013)

Riho said:


> I'm not sure, is the Gold Ring an actual place that I'm unaware of, a "sergal planet", or what?
> And for some reason I'm thinking that sergals have discovered space travel. How else did they travel to Earth to scare the crap out of the fuzzies that lived there?
> I think you should explain what that all means.
> 
> ...


Gold Ring is a highly populated city on the world of Vilous, the Sergal home planet. A human ended up on Vilous through one machination or another, and traveled with General Rain, the leader of the forces against the southern Sergals. I don't know how he made it back, but he did. And that's the story, kids!

Can I do both?

Yes.


SIX said:


> I love your avatar to bits, and that's probably how I'll imagine Levi for a while after this. With a spear in hand, too. I forgot you guys were a violent race.
> 
> 
> ED: Discussion of sergal mating details pleases me. continue.


Women taunt males, males try unsuccessfully, and through some issue or another, peen enters vag.


----------

